# Anyone had negative Colonoscopy?



## sadhatter (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey,

Just wondering...have many people here been diagnosed with Crohn's but their colonoscopy showed nothing abnormal?

My blood tests, ultra sound and colonoscopy have all come back as normal, but I'm still ill, I've been struggling on and off for about two years, but its been a lot worse lately, abdominal pain around my belly button area that comes and goes, which has been so bad on occasions I haven't been able to get out of bed for 4 days and has led me to go to A&E twice.  Only putting a hot water bottle on it ever seemed to help even a little.

Also feeling nauseous a LOT.  My GP said I always seem to have a low grade fever too, which is strange as he doesn't know why....nothing major but slightly elevated every time he takes my temperature.

I'm currently awaiting a pill endoscopy to test for Crohn's in my small intestine.  My colonoscopy showed only slight inflammation in my rectum and a few small haemorrhoids.  I've had blood in my stools (which they think could be from the haemorrhoids).  Last week I was having white stools.  I also often have mucus in my stools, sometimes a weird orangey mucus. 

So really my question is - did other people's blood tests and colonoscopy come back as normal?

My main worry is I'll go through all these tests and they'll show nothing and I'll just be told to "get on with it".


----------



## Jerman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Sadhatter and welcome to the forum!  As i am sure that you are already tired of hearing 'Everybody is different" from the docs, but in relation to these diseases it is often very true. 

I truly feel your pain, it is absolutely brutal to be suffering and not know why! I have had severe abdominal pain and various symptoms for nearly a year and a half with minimal relief from the meds. 

Please do your best to *advocate* for more tests and keep at it with the hopes that they will find a way to help you.

I literally was given every test that the Hospital had to offer with no diagnosis, just told that i have what they term a "functional disorder".  

It may help to have a list of symptoms, pain levels , etc.. for you to give to the doc. 

I wish you the very best and hope that you find this forum as helpful as I have. There is a ton  of knowledge and wonderful people here.:welcome:


----------



## Hedgehog (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Sadhatter,
Yes I had two colonscopies which found nothing. It took three years to get a diagnosis and I had 2 CT scans, bloods, 2 gastroscopies, biopsies of colon and duodenum - and all came back normal. It was the pill-cam endoscopy that found the inflammation in my small bowel. Like you I had pain around the tummy button area, fatigue. I lost nearly two stone and felt like I had a temperature though it was onlt sligtly elevated at times. I was like you - worried that they'd find nothing and leave me in a state of ill-health. I didn't want the diagnosis of Crohn's but it is a relief inasmuch now I can get treatment. 
So hang in there. You know when your own body isn't right. They told me I had a functional bowel disorder, constipation, anxiety, but I think these things just mean they haven't got the evidence to make an accurate diagnosis yet. Let us know how you get on and keep pushing till you get what you need.
Gail
xx


----------

